# [nvidia-drivers] emerge impossible ac kernel 3.7 [résolu US]

## chris972

Bonjour,

Je suis dans les mises à jour de différents postes, et sur chacun existe un problème, souvent lié au noyau.

Sur celui-ci, ce sont les drivers nvidia que je ne parviens pas à compiler avec le nouveau noyau 3.7.9 (gentoo-sources) que je viens d'installer.

Ce problème semble être connu, beaucoup de gens semblent avoir résolu leur problème avec un lien symbolique :

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
```

Mais chez moi, ça ne suffit pas :

```
# emerge -a1 nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64 [304.64]

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.9-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.9-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64 from x-portage

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.64.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.9-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.9-gentoo

 * Gentoo supports kernel's which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.7

 *

 * You are on your own

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.64.run to /other/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64/work

>>> Source unpacked in /other/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64/work

>>> Preparing source in /other/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64/work ...

 * Converting /kernel/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying nvidia-drivers-304.64-kernel-3.7.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /other/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64/work ...

>>> Source configured.

HOSTS: localhost/4 serveur2.novazur.fr/2 cored.novazur.fr/2 compaq.novazur.fr/2, MAKEOPTS: -j10

>>> Compiling source in /other/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j10 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.7.9-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1
```

NB : j'installe cette version parce que quand j'ai tenté d'installer la plus récente, il m'a été dit par portage que cette version n'était pas recommandée pour ma CG.

Pour info :

```
# uname -a

Linux medion 3.7.9-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Feb 25 12:35:12 AST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.50 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     2824192 total,   2190444 free

KiB Swap:    4192896 total,   4192896 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 25 Feb 2013 11:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/download/Linux/gentoo/portage"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --keep-going"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildsyspkg ccache config-protect-if-modified distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirror.jamit.de/gentoo/ http://pinguin.ittelkom.ac.id/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/other/portage/pkgdir"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/other/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://novazur.fr/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aim alsa amd64 audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gtk gtk2 gtkhtml iconv imagemagick imlib iodbc jabber java joystick jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit portaudio qt3support qt4 readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session sndfile sox speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel nvidia" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Voyons si cela pourra faire jaillir la lumière chez l'un d'entre vous.Last edited by chris972 on Tue Feb 26, 2013 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie avec nouveau, ou bloque les nouveaux kernels pour qu'ils restent synchrones avec les blobs privateurs.

----------

## chris972

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Essaie avec nouveau, ou bloque les nouveaux kernels pour qu'ils restent synchrones avec les blobs privateurs.

 

Je ne veux pas de nouveau, et la 2ème partie de la phrase m'est incompréhensible.

Merci de ne pas me répondre si c'est pour répondre de la sorte à l'avenir.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hé mon grand, merci de ne pas nous bouffer si tu veux qu'on t'aide !

Je trouve tes propos dans tes derniers messages assez agressifs face à ceux qui apportent des réponses, et continuer de la sorte te laissera tout seul dans tes soucis.

Mes deux propositions sont tout à fait valables 

1. Continuer avec un noyau récent et des pilotes mis à jour rapidement

2. Rester avec un noyau ancien et dépendre du bon vouloir de sociétés commerciales avec leurs blobs binaires.

----------

## chris972

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hé mon grand, merci de ne pas nous bouffer si tu veux qu'on t'aide !

 

Je ne suis pas ton grand, on n'a pas élevé les cochons ensemble.

 *Quote:*   

> Je trouve tes propos dans tes derniers messages assez agressifs face à ceux qui apportent des réponses, et continuer de la sorte te laissera tout seul dans tes soucis.

 

Je m'en tape de ce que tu trouves, moi je te trouve destestable dans toutes  tes réponses ici depuis des années, alors tu vois, chacun son opinion. Quant à me laisser seul, c'est exactement ce que je TE demande. Et j'appuie sur le TE, car tu n'es pas NOUS à toi tout seul. Tu ne représente pas de fait tous les participants à ce forum, malgré ton statut pompeux de modérateur.

 *Quote:*   

> Mes deux propositions sont tout à fait valables

  Oui, conseille moi aussi de manger des fruits, c'est un bon conseil, mais ça n'en reste pas moins passer à côté du vrai problème. L'obstacle n'est pas assez haut pour décider d'emblée de le contourner pour l'éliminer. Je suis de ceux qui cherchent avant tout à résoudre le problème au lieu de l'éluder.

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Continuer avec un noyau récent et des pilotes mis à jour rapidement

 

Et qui n'offre PAS DU TOUT les mêmes caractéristiques que l'autre. Donc à la poubelle DIRECT tant qu'il n'est pas à son niveau.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Rester avec un noyau ancien et dépendre du bon vouloir de sociétés commerciales avec leurs blobs binaires.

 

Et non, parce que si tu avais fait le moindre effort pour comprendre le problème, tu aurais pu le comprendre (quoi que...).

En tout cas, il est évident que les forums anglophones n'ont pas du tout le même état d'esprit que certains sur ce forum FR, qui d'ailleurs le désertifient.

Le type qui est développeur gentoo, va faire des recherches sur le net, et me pond une solution, qui sera utilisable par tous ceux qui ont le même problème que moi, c'est quand même autre chose que le type qui répond : change de logiciel, de système, de machine, de matériel...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7254828.html#7254828

Certains sur le forum FR peuvent en prendre de la graine.

Edit : Et tout ce que tu trouves à faire au final, pour te venger contre moi c'est de cloturer les fils après bien avoir pris soin d'y mettre ton dernier mot ?

OMG, tu es pathétique mon pauvre ! Et ne te demande pas pourquoi ces forums FR sont de plus en plus déserts année après année. Tu as une grande part de responsabilité, mais ton orgueil ne te permettra jamais de le reconnaître. C'est dommage, car sans toi, ça serait sympa ici.

Edit2 : Ah tiens, tu as déverrouillé aussitot ? Tu t'es rendu compte que ton égo t'amenait trop loin ? Dommage, je sens que les admins auxquels tu me signales auraient apprécié la situation  :Wink: Last edited by chris972 on Tue Feb 26, 2013 2:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as dépassé les bornes du bon esprit qui règne dans ce forum. Je viens de rapporter ton comportement aux administrateurs.

----------

## chris972

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tu as dépassé les bornes du bon esprit qui règne dans ce forum. Je viens de rapporter ton comportement aux administrateurs.

 

Tu ne changes pas, toujours aussi prétentieux et imbuvable.

2 posts, 2 réponses de toi, 2 fois à côté de la plaque, et pourtant 2 fois hautain, et au final, tu veux te venger ?

Tu es petit, très petit.

----------

## John R. Graham

@chris972,

Since Xavier has warned you twice, consider this a third warning. Your general tone is in violation of the Forum Guidelines, summarized in French here. Please try to keep a polite and professional tone to your posts and remember that everyone providing support here is an unpaid volunteer. This will help us avoid the need for further action in your case.

- John

----------

## chris972

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> @chris972,
> 
> Since Xavier has warned you twice, consider this a third warning. Your general tone is in violation of the Forum Guidelines, summarized in French here. Please try to keep a polite and professional tone to your posts and remember that everyone providing support here is an unpaid volunteer. This will help us avoid the need for further action in your case.
> 
> - John

 

Your problem is that you surely don't understand french...

----------

## El_Goretto

[off]@chris972:

Relis tes posts à tête reposée (d'ici quelques jours), tu te rendras assez facilement compte que ta position en tant que "victime" n'est pas tenable. Personne ici ne t'en veut particulièrement (pourquoi d'ailleurs?), mais ton attitude ne peut que froisser les gens (qu'ils essaient de t'aider ou simplement de lire tes threads (donc de s'intéresser à tes problèmes).)

Au revoir et à bientôt (sans le sable).[/off]

----------

## xaviermiller

Je clos le sujet afin d'envenimer la situation, et qu'il descende dans les limbes de l'oubli.

----------

